# Cranes.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

From Manitoba.
"Can you get a mover with a self unloader? I have seen some with 20 containers driving around Manila. The truck can only put the container on the ground beside the trailer but can off load without any additional equipment needed."

Yes side loaders are great, I use them all the time in Oz and are fine if you can get them to where you want the container. These are semi trailers with a 45 foot tray. Unfortunately this is what our forwarder can offer or cross load the contents of our container into a rigid truck then unload at our end. No good as we will purchase a new container, put it on our lot and use it for storage.
The side loader will not make it all the way to our house as there is one tight corner it won't get around so some 300 metres away...... We need a crane and a decent size as the container will weigh about 8 tons. The container has to be lifted off the truck or the ground then walked onto our property those 300 metres. A 20 ton Franna might just do or larger if available but a 30 ton Roughie (all terrain) would be perfect.
These must be available locally as there is plenty of multi story construction going on but we can't find local companies either on google, facebook nor with relatives in the area (perhaps one but yet to see what equipment they have and if suitable).

As I said to Gene, slowly slowly the wheels turn in PH but I'm up for the challenge, wish us luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

OK So your need to get the container in is to use for storage afterwards. The contents will be cross loaded into a fixed frame truck for transport?

Does the storage have to be in a container? Can you build a separate storage building for that? Might or might not be cost effective. How about using 10 f long containers then welding them together when you get them on site? That way it would fit on a shorter truck that just might make the corner.

I have seen containers moved on rollers with a small tractor (bobcat sized) pulling them. If the road is good and relatively level or even slightly downhill this might work.

I have also seen trucks make tight turns by having a forklift pick up the rear end of the trailer and swing it around. You will need to be able to turn around before going out so you can do the reverse again at the other end. I have also seen crews jack up the back end of the truck and swing it that way, takes a lot more time and effort than a forklift (or backhoe or other equipment) but can work.

If the container is empty it will weigh 2,300 kgs, A good sized backhoe or excavator can lift that easily. The load will have to be perpendicular to the direction of travel or you will need a much larger piece of equipment because of the longer lift radius. A rubber tired one can walk the container into position pretty easily, easier than swinging the load with a crane then repositioning the crane each time to gain perhaps 50 m a lift.

Put wheels under the container like this

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/43/2b/29/432b298677df82adc2a9c6959df4de65.jpg

If you had the balance right you should be able to move an empty container on level smooth ground by hand and pivot it in it's length.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestions Manitoba, yes we have a detached studio that could be used for storage until we build a garage, it could be all cross loaded and I wouldn't need to buy a container, save AU $ 3,500 for a new container but!!!!
Who is going to make sure that all my belongings cross loaded in a warehouse somewhere in Manila into a truck actually get to us? All of it? The load we send will not only have furniture but hand and electrical tools and plenty of other stuff that could walk. (yes the power tools and equipment we send will be 50/60 cycles) We will only go that way if there are no cranes available with fingers crossed.
Also our road though reasonable is dirt hence a Franna or Roughie type crane. I will keep you posted as things progress.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I was thinking bring the container to within 300 m of your house then cross load onto a smaller truck for the last bit. Then the big truck and container returns to Manila.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I am sure you have already thought thru both sides of "ship my stuff in a container" or "sell everything and start over" but wanted to offer my opinion.

I decided to sell all my stuff in the US (except for some stuff sent in maybe 20 balikbayan boxes) and I am glad I did. Here is why:
1. Anything made out of wood (furniture) will be destroyed by termites (unless it is the hard Filipino mahogany)
2. Anything made of steel will rust (unless heavily chromed)
3. I live a different lifestyle here and my fancy belongings in the US would not work here. Everything gets covered in dust daily from the winds both inside and outside the house. It is hard enough to clean what I have. If I had rooms full of coffee tables and table lamps and display cases like in the US it would be a nightmare here to keep clean.
4. I furnished a 5 bedroom house here with less than $3000 USD. It would have cost $10k to send my stuff. Probably made more than $3k selling mine at garage sales. Was my stuff worth more than the $3k, hell yeah but glad I sold it for pennies on the dollar.

A lot of the stuff I sent in the balikbayan boxes I don't even use. Now wish I sent less. 

Sorry I can't help with the crane.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I got you beat.

I came here with only my checked bags on the flight. I will be going home soon (to meet new grandson) and will bring another suitcase with my dive gear in it.


----------

